# INC or LLC?



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I have plowed this winter for some neighbors and people I know, and I want to get my company legit in the next few months for landscaping and more snowplowing next year. Just looking for some insight here. I am 18 years old in Western New York, 1 98 dodge ram 2500 for plowing. 6X12 trailor and equipment for landscaping. I won't have any employees. Should I go LLC or INC? What are the advantages to both, taxes, etc. Can I set it up myself. I would rather not pay a lawyer. What do I need to set it up? Also can i get a landscaping/plowing insurance in one package? I'm going to start getting quotes to see if I should switch my insurance. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

theguynextdoor;507444 said:


> I have plowed this winter for some neighbors and people I know, and I want to get my company legit in the next few months for landscaping and more snowplowing next year. Just looking for some insight here. I am 18 years old in Western New York, 1 98 dodge ram 2500 for plowing. 6X12 trailor and equipment for landscaping. I won't have any employees. Should I go LLC or INC? What are the advantages to both, taxes, etc. Can I set it up myself. I would rather not pay a lawyer. What do I need to set it up? Also can i get a landscaping/plowing insurance in one package? I'm going to start getting quotes to see if I should switch my insurance.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


you're better off just going to an accountant that specializes in small business, let him deal with the headachs of setting it all up, its fairly cheap, prolly wont cost you more then 300 bucks to do it all.

as for insurance thats pretty easy as well. i still have my vehicle insurance through my reg insurance company, and have my business insurance through a diffrent company, they cover both landscaping stuff and plowing.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

If you dont have any employees, go with a dba. You should be able to get one at your town hall. Its about 35 bucks. As far as insurance, I would try to go with Erie Niagara. I have both landscaping and Snow removal insurance with them, and its 650 a year. 1,000,000 General Liab.


----------



## tch (Nov 2, 2007)

My company is a LLC. I did the paperwork with the state of Colorado over the internet and my tax man did the tax ID # for me. Cost $250 for everything. It is a little more paper work to do but saves on my social security taxes.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

My company is a LLC also. I did the paperwork with the state of Minnesota over the Internet and the tax ID # I did my self too. 

Talk to an accountant / CPA about the advantages and disadvantages of a LLC, LLP or a CO.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

Dstosh;508401 said:


> If you dont have any employees, go with a dba. You should be able to get one at your town hall. Its about 35 bucks. As far as insurance, I would try to go with Erie Niagara. I have both landscaping and Snow removal insurance with them, and its 650 a year. 1,000,000 General Liab.


Thanks Dstosh. I will definitely look into that insurance. Sounds like a great price.

What is a dba?

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

dba or Doing Business As.

It is something you can do too.
It will not separate your personal assets from your business.
talk to your tax guy, cpa or your lawyer. 

Do you see and business listed or advertised like 
North Shore Plowing DBA?

or do you see 

North Shore Plowing LLC.?
There doing business as (dba) but there a limited liability company.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Personally, I'd advise against the DBA for liability reasons. If something bad were to happen, with a dba they can not only go after your business assets they can also go after your personal as well. You should look into either LLC or INC(as an "S" type corp). I set myself up with an "S" type corp because it offers the best tax benifits and completely seperates each entity (business & personal). I used an internet company called INCfile.com. It was very easy. I paid a little extra to "expidite" things & within 2 weeks of starting the process, everything was done including the EIN (or tax id #). I highly recommend them as everything was quick & easy and only ran me between 5-600 bucks (with expiditing!). Keep us posted and best of luck to you.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

He's 20 years old probably lives with his parents. Does a few driveways and you want him to form a corporation?

lol

Comon.

A sole proprietorship is fine for a while.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Go to the County Clerk and ask for the DBA form. I just renewed mine and it was still $10. Think up and name and they will check to see if it is in use. If not, it is yours. It is good all over, but someone in another county can have the same name.

Find an independent insurance agency and tell them what you want to do and get a quote. Call around to 2 or 3 of them. Who ever you feel best about go with. You will need 1 million in coverage. List your equipment that has a high replacement cost. Most polices will cover around $10k in stuff. If you have a lawn mower that lists for $6k then put it on. I put my vehicles on it except for the wife's van. Best to have everything on one bill. I pay quartley. Also, if you are plowing or using your truck on a job and have an accident, it is covered. Should be the same or less money than regular insurance.

Contact your state to see if you need a Tax ID #. Your states web page will have a listing like "starting a business" or something like that. Most of the stuff can be done on line and doesn't cost anything.

Check into a DOT #. Might be required in your state. Again it can be done on line and doesn't cost anything.

Get a good accounting software such as QuickBooks and keep track of everything. Most of them will walk you through setting up tax stuff.

Set up a business checking account. If you shop around you can find a bank that won't require a minimum balance.

That is all you need to get going.

Good Luck


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Snowpower;509429 said:


> He's 20 years old probably lives with his parents. Does a few driveways and you want him to form a corporation?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


Best time to do it you don't have all the extra expenses right now. It's easier now to keep things separate then trying to do it later.Also if your in it for the long haul banks won't even look at a corp. until it's 3- 5 yrs old.This way your business name is building credit.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

sorry to hijack your thread, but if you form a LLC, can you have your truck just as a business truck, instead of writing a certain percentage off on your personal taxes? When I buy a new truck this summer it'll be my daily driver too, but if i could get it all written off on a LLC, that might be worth it. Or maybe you can't even write it off. I have no idea.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowpower;509429 said:


> He's 20 years old probably lives with his parents. Does a few driveways and you want him to form a corporation?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


You obviously didn't read his post thoroughly. Yes, he has only done a few driveways this year, but he is looking at getting into landscaping as well. As Grandview said, if he's looking to be in it for the long hual, now is the time to do it. In addition, many people will hire someone who has just started out that is INC, over someone who has been in it for a while but using a DBA (thats the way it is in my area anyway), they seem to feel more comfortable with it. It's not like it's a huge, costly process. It takes 2-6 weeks and $300-$600, well worth it in my opinion. Besides, in NY, if he is a DBA and someone brings a legit suit upon him and he lives with his parents, the parents stand to have their house liened or even lost depending upon the case. If he is INC, he and the business are totally seperate entities, therefore HIS assets can only be jepordized by a civil suit.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Do you even know One small businessman thats ever been sued for some liability issue?

Comon.

Sure......do it sometime. But he doesn't have to run out and do it yet.

If he is still in this crazy business in three years, then re examine it. He has no assets to take and if you think someones going to garnishee his income in the future then fine but that never happens either.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

grandview;509485 said:


> Best time to do it you don't have all the extra expenses right now. It's easier now to keep things separate then trying to do it later.Also if your in it for the long haul banks won't even look at a corp. until it's 3- 5 yrs old.This way your business name is building credit.


And 9 out of 10 people that start these businesses are out of business within three years.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Snowpower has a good point. If you don't have a whole lot of assets, then you are what creditors consider as "judgment proof." You can't get blood out of a stone. You may want to simply get proper insurance for now and run as a DBA. After a few years if things go well, then you may want to consider either an LLC or Corp. The whole idea of reducing your exposure to creditors can be likened to putting up hurdles. The more hurdles you have, the better insulated you are from creditors. Insurance is a hurdle. An LLC or Corp is another. If you own a home, a homestead is another. For now, simply get out there and make some money. If you're still in business in a few years or if you are ready to buy a house, go see a lawyer who does business law and get your hurdles set up. Remember the old adage, it is a fool who represents himself. See a business lawyer. If you don't, you won't know if things are okay until you get sued, which, of course, is too late to fix something that was done wrong.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Chris-R;510751 said:


> Snowpower has a good point. If you don't have a whole lot of assets, then you are what creditors consider as "judgment proof." You can't get blood out of a stone. .


 Get the LLC, LLP, INC, CO, and be done with it.

So what if your first one fails they will let you start another.

A DBA is just registering a "name".
When you register your business (llp llc etc) they will register the name of your business also so you do not need to do a dba when you get your LLC. etc,etc.

They are wrong the courts are not "creditors" they can seize any asset and garnish any money paid to you for the rest of your life.
Filing bankruptcy can not make it go away ether..

Turnips do bleed.

Then get at least 1/2 million to 1 million in commercial INS and make sure "snow plowing" is listed as an activity that is covered.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Snowfarmer: (1) I never said that courts were creditors. Please re-read my post. (2) Courts cannot seize any asset they please nor can courts garnish wages for the rest of a person's life. There are limits. (3) A chapter 7 bankruptcy ABSOLUTELY will make such debts go away forever, with the debts NEVER having to be repaid.

Courts merely render judgments, attachments, etc. after hearing a trial, motion, or accepting a stipulation. The person or entity seeking relief from a court for unpaid debts, defective product claim, slip and fall claim, etc. becomes a "creditor" if they win the case. Court rules and state law dictate what relief creditors are allowed. A judgment is merely a piece of paper and means nothing unless and until it is "perfected." Perfecting a judgment is a whole other topic that needs a few paragraphs to explain. Typically, creditors do not perfect a judgement against a "judgment proof" person for a variety of reasons. As for bankruptcy, there is a pecking order of how the bankrupt's estate is liquidated. Secured creditors and judgment creditors are paid before unsecured creditors. Chapter 7 bankruptcys are a total liquidation of assets with the bankrupt keeping assets allowed by either state law or the Federal bankruptcy law, whichever is better for the bankrupt. For example, in Florida, you can keep your house no matter how much it is worth (state law) but in Massachusetts, you must file a Homestead before filing bankruptcy and then you can keep it so long as the value of the house is under $ 500,000 (different state law). Other assets are allowed to be kept too such as an automobile, tools of your trade, etc. but check your state law to see the list of "exempt" assets. The terms "creditor", "perfected", "judgment proof", "secured creditors", "judgment creditors", etc. are called "terms of art". They have specific legal meanings that non-lawyers do not understand (but some non-lawyers THINK they do).


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Chris-R;


Chris-R;511078 said:


> They have specific legal meanings that non-lawyers do not understand (but some non-lawyers THINK they do).


A non-laywer just like you?.......

Yes, you can choose which assets you choose to default on.
That is a bankruptcy not a judgment by a court of law.
That has nothing to do with being found liable in a court.

You can NOT dispose of a COURTS decision(a ruling) handed down by a judge by filling a bankruptcy
No bankruptcy judge is going to let that happen.
.. END of story.

or no one would have INS as they could just file bankruptcy and not pay for any damages they do..

If you lost a slip fall case and are fount to have to pay for example $200,000 they will collect that money for the rest of your life if that is what it takes to settle the judgment against you.
Filling for bankruptcy can not make it go away no matter how hard you try.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;511125 said:


> You can NOT dispose of a COURTS decision(a ruling) handed down by a judge by filling a bankruptcy
> No bankruptcy judge is going to let that happen.
> .. END of story.


I don't know a lot about this but I can tell you one thing for sure. I had rental properties and sued someone for not paying rent. I received a judgment which they were making payments on for about a year. Then the payments just stopped. I then received a letter from a court which said the had filed bankruptcy. What relay pissed me off was the letter said they were not including their mortgage in the bankruptcy. How in the heck did they get a mortgage when they had a judgment for not paying rent.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

If the bankruptcy judge was going to let them default on your rent judgment. 

The letter was probably to let you know so you could contest it.
If a creditor protests it they may not be able to default on it.

There mortgage may come with a hefty price tag high interest and a few extra points too.

BUT...

This was not an personal injury case a Judge is not going to let someone off the hook for that.


PS I'm not a lawyer or a Judge.
BUT 
A good friends older brother is a district court Judge.
I keep his # in my speed dial


----------



## Naudi2u (Jan 1, 2006)

Do yourself a favor. 1 see an accountant. We went two one before starting our business. It was the best $150 we ever spent. 2 create a LLC for the same reason you have insurance, in case something happens. It can be very hard to get out of hole after something happens.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Snowfarmer: I AM a lawyer and you are WRONG. I've been plowing snow since I was a kid, way before going to college and then to law school, etc. I still own a snow removal business more as a hobby or distraction from my real job which is civil litigation. In other words, I sue people for a living. I know a whole lot more about this subject than you will ever know.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

And another thing, to all those that get the $200 special LLC or Inc. from those internet companies, it will take me all of an hour to go right around your false sense of security and get to your personal assets, especially if you're a one man shop or if you have only a few employees. I don't think I've seen a small business yet that I couldn't "pierce the corporate veil" on and get to the good stuff, execpt for some carefully crafted business organizations where it was obvious that the defendant hired an attorney to properly set them up and keep them going. Let's face it. If I'm hired to sue, I'm going to sue your LLC or Corp. along with you personally and anyone else that I can drag into the lawsuit like the guy who was driving your truck, etc. So to the kid who started this post, when you first start out in business, the most important hurdle to put up against creditors is proper insurance and lots of it. In the perfect world, you should also immediately incorporate or form an LLC but my recollection is that you didn't want to spend too much money, thus the reason why I agreed with another forum member that you may not need to immediately incorporate or form an LLC. Save your money for the day when you can hire a business attorney to set up your business properly and then go see that attorney at least once a year to keep things on track but if you find yourself buying a house, run to that attorney ASAP so you don't lose your house due to an action against you. Litigation attorneys love going after houses.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Chris-R;(ESQ)511757 said:


> And another thing, to all those that get the $200 special LLC or Inc. from those Internet companies, QUOTE]
> 
> That alone tells me you do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

SnoFarmer, you make me laugh with your comical remarks. Why don't you just try a few sites like mycorporation.com, incorporate.com, bizfilings.com, etc. There are internet companies all over the place that will incorporate you for a few hundred bucks plus the state fee. That's what I was talking about. And yes, of course you can go to your state web site and either do it on-line or at least get the info on how it's done but the on-line method for many states does not give an applicant the ability to include the pages of additional written material necessary to properly set up the corporation. Of course, only an experienced business attorney knows what all those extra pages are and what they are for. You don't.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Chris-R;511757 said:


> And another thing, to all those that get the $200 special LLC or Inc. from those internet companies, it will take me all of an hour to go right around your false sense of security and get to your personal assets, especially if you're a one man shop or if you have only a few employees. I don't think I've seen a small business yet that I couldn't "pierce the corporate veil" on and get to the good stuff, execpt for some carefully crafted business organizations where it was obvious that the defendant hired an attorney to properly set them up and keep them going. Let's face it. If I'm hired to sue, I'm going to sue your LLC or Corp. along with you personally and anyone else that I can drag into the lawsuit like the guy who was driving your truck, etc. So to the kid who started this post, when you first start out in business, the most important hurdle to put up against creditors is proper insurance and lots of it. In the perfect world, you should also immediately incorporate or form an LLC but my recollection is that you didn't want to spend too much money, thus the reason why I agreed with another forum member that you may not need to immediately incorporate or form an LLC. Save your money for the day when you can hire a business attorney to set up your business properly and then go see that attorney at least once a year to keep things on track but if you find yourself buying a house, run to that attorney ASAP so you don't lose your house due to an action against you. Litigation attorneys love going after houses.


BS. The ONLY way you are going around a corporate vail is A) the company was not set up right and the judge agrees there was intent. B) there was malice and intent to do wrong. ( Of course your going to sue everyone including the maker of the truck. It's how the system go so screwed )

Your just claiming a falling sky because you do not have your own internet company to over charge on simple forms.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Chris-R;513348 said:


> Of course, only an experienced business attorney knows what all those extra pages are and what they are for. You don't.


extra pages ... Their right there to explain what everything means.
You can use a lawyer if you wish but it is so simple to do your self that if you can not understand it maybe you should go back and 
redo the 3rd grade.jmo

But why do you care your telling him to just play businessman for the first few years and see what happens...

Hear is the confusing fourm..With the extra page.
http://www.sos.state.mn.us/home/index.asp?page=18&dc_id=106


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Chris-R;511757 said:


> And another thing, to all those that get the $200 special LLC or Inc. from those internet companies, it will take me all of an hour to go right around your false sense of security and get to your personal assets, especially if you're a one man shop or if you have only a few employees. .


lol.........I like this guy.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Snowpower;513705 said:


> lol.........I like this guy.


You don't have a clue. go play in a snow bank.
It's the state on MN......
They want you to use the web site.....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Snowpower;510674 said:


> And 9 out of 10 people that start these businesses are out of business within three years.


So what ,

You can start a new one.. There is no limitations


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Snowpower;510667 said:


> Do you even know One small businessman thats ever been sued for some liability issue?
> Yes
> Comon.
> 
> ...


How do you Know?
It does, 
It happens all the time.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Snowpower;509429 said:


> He's 20 years old probably lives with his parents. Does a few driveways and you want him to form a corporation?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


That statement right there tell sme you too have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

you can always tell the 'passion' with snofarmer.


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

lol Chris should have known better than to try to take on snofarmer


----------



## Hard At Werk (Feb 11, 2008)

all this crazy talk got me worried about my setup


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Just buying the LLC or INC papers will not shield you from claims. You must act like a corporation and continue to act like one. Electing officers, board meetings, minutes, etc. Or a lawsuit may determine that your corporation is indeed just a tax shelter. Ask for sound legal advice from a business lawyer.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

Mark Witcher;513961 said:


> Just buying the LLC or INC papers will not shield you from claims. You must act like a corporation and continue to act like one. Electing officers, board meetings, minutes, etc. Or a lawsuit may determine that your corporation is indeed just a tax shelter. Ask for sound legal advice from a business lawyer.


Idk, on the states website it specifically says it will protect you, for example if you are a "sole partnership" Aka one man show. What I will agree with you on is that the only way to know if to see a accountant or lawyer.

And this is just me, but I wouldnt bet all of my finances and net worth on someone from plowsite who CLAIMS to be a lawyer.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

In the end it wouldn't hurt to see a lawyer or two. 
If you file the papers, act in a professional manor, conduct business like a business and do not do anything in malice or with intent then the vail will stick. Of course there will always be bottom feeders trying to make a name or get to easy street on the back of someone honest!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

scottL;513850 said:


> you can always tell the 'passion' with snofarmer.


LOL I'm going to stop caring for a while and only post in the off topic unless some one does some thing stupid....lol



Mark Witcher;513961 said:


> Just buying the LLC or INC papers will not shield you from claims. You must act like a corporation and continue to act like one. Electing officers, board meetings, minutes, etc. Or a lawsuit may determine that your corporation is indeed just a tax shelter. Ask for sound legal advice from a business lawyer.


With an llc you do not have to elect officers or hold board neetings.
It is not a shield you are right but it will not hurt aether and a lot of potential commercial customers will not consider hiring some one who is not a legitimate businessman.



scottL;513979 said:


> In the end it wouldn't hurt to see a lawyer or two.
> If you file the papers, act in a professional manor, conduct business like a business and do not do anything in malice or with intent then the vail will stick. Of course there will always be bottom feeders trying to make a name or get to easy street on the back of someone honest!


I agree. As I too mentioned seeing someone who really knows other that one of those Internet lawyers.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

In the state of ohio, it's only 50 dollars more I think to file an LLC over a sole prop. Worth the 50 bucks to me. My lawyer said to go LLC because it indeed will cover your arse in the event of a big suit. 

In the world we live in, do everything you can to protect yourself. And I agree on erie insurance, i have them and they have cheap rates. And I don't see the need to spend 500+ on getting the papers filed, I went to my CPA, and he actually told me just to go on ohio's website, print the papers out, fill them out and send them to where they say to be sent with the checks. So i had 125 in my LLC filling, and 25 or 50 whatever it was for my permit to collect sales tax. Took all of 15 or 20 mins to fill it out. Then 20-30 mins on the phone setting up my EIN.


----------



## Turkey (Feb 11, 2005)

I pondered this several months ago also. When I got my lawyer and accountant together what I found was that if you are the sole owner and operator of a LLC your personal assets can and often will be named in a big lawsuit. He provided me with multiple examples of cases he's been involved with. His suggestion was if you don't have employees spend the extra money on additional insurance and run the business as a DBA. For larger operations he suggested a S-Corp. A S-Corp functions like a LLC taxwise, but offers the liability protection most this they get with a LLC. The cost difference for him to set up a S-Corp vs. a LLC was about $200.00. Total set-up fees for a S-Corp will most likely be in the $700-$1000 range.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A DBA is not an article or organization.
In MN it is called "Assumed name"


They can name everything you own, nothing can stop them from filling. 
(naming your assets)

If you use our personal truck for work instance 
(this is commingling of assets) They can get your personal truck.
If you use your personal bank account for work they can go after that too.

Assumed Names 



Any individual, corporation, limited partnership or limited liability company that conducts business in Minnesota under a name other than their full legal name, must file a Certificate of Assumed Name required by Minnesota Statute, Sections 333.001 to 333.065. There is a filing fee of $25.00. 

A Certificate of Assumed Name is valid for 10 years after the date of filing with our office. Our office will mail a renewal form to the business address on file, six months prior to expiration. 

After filing with our office, you must publish the Certificate or Amended Certificate of Assumed Name with a qualified legal newspaper for two consecutive issues in the county where the principal place of business is located. After publication, the newspaper will return an affidavit of publication and the newspaper ad which should be retained by the business. Failure to publish may render the filing invalid. Click here for a List of Legal Newspapers in the county where the principal place of business is located.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

And......
http://www.deed.state.mn.us/publica..._STARTING_A_BUSINESS_IN_MINNESOTA_26th_Ed.pdf


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The question is, What did he end up doing? What do you have for us "Guy next door"?


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

grandview;527504 said:


> The question is, What did he end up doing? What do you have for us "Guy next door"?


I am going to talk to my neighbors accountant this week or next about it. Think I will probably set up an LLC online with the state or through a site like legal zoom. I'm going to use this accountant for taxes though because he doesn't charge much and he does an awesome job with my neighbor's taxes and he has multiple properties and businesses. I will let you guys know. Im going to look into Erie Niagara insurance as Dtosh suggested. Hopefully I won't get raped on that. I need my truck insured, as well as plowing and landscaping, and also my summer car. I only do residential plowing, except one 6 person appartment house, so hopefully the insurance wont be as high as if I did a lot of commerical. I live on campus, but technically my permant address is my home address so I'm taking my vehicles off my dads insurance, since they're ripping him big time anyways, so my parents dont take a hit if I have a problem.

MORE QUESTIONS:

Heres a stupid question...but how do you claim the money that you make? I know you get a tax ID, but what do I do to show what I made?

Also with an LLC, do you need a bank account with the business name? Or can I just use an account, under my name, dedicated to business?

Do I need a DOT number in New York? I assume so. How do I get one and does it need to be registered with teh business?

I appreciate all the input


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

Can anyone help me out on those last couple dumb questions??

thanks guys


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You need to keep separate books for the business.You better be collecting Sales tax on all work.

Go to the bank tell you need to open up a checking account for your business,

you need a DOT # if your at 10,001 pounds if your landscaping and pulling a trailer you'll need one.
http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/forms/public/online.htm

it's free to register for a number just answer the questions.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

grandview;535473 said:


> You need to keep separate books for the business.You better be collecting Sales tax on all work.
> 
> Go to the bank tell you need to open up a checking account for your business,
> 
> ...


Yep, that's what I thought. Thank you grandview.

Seems like everyone has the same looking stickers for their DOT numbers on the truck. Do they send you the stickers, or do you buy whatever you want?? And I gather that the DOT # doesn't have anything to do with the name of your business, just the weight of your truck?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

They have to be able to see the # from 50ft away. Name on top withe number below it.


----------

